

Kaspersky's Download Site Hacked - privacyguru
http://www.securityweek.com/kasperskys-us-download-site-attacked-users-experience-malicious-redirect

======
alanh
Ouch, the irony.

From TFA: The company points the finger at a vulnerability in an as-yet-
unnamed third-party application.

Take this as another reminder to keep ALL your libraries and modules up to
date, be they PHPMyAdmin, your company Wordpress installation, or your
RubyGems. And especially your OS!

~~~
pyre
But what do you do when the latest version _introduces_ a vulnerability...

~~~
alanh
It should have fewer known vulnerabilities, and that matters most.

------
gvb
Edit: add kaperskyusa.com (thanks privacyguru)

<http://uptime.netcraft.com/up/graph?site=kasperskyusa.com++>

    
    
      OS  	    Server 	Last changed         IP address 	Netblock Owner
      FreeBSD 	Apache 	19-Oct-2010 	198.106.101.87 	 NTT America, Inc.
      FreeBSD 	Apache 	24-Aug-2010 	198.106.101.87 	 NTT America, Inc.
      FreeBSD 	Apache 	24-Jul-2010 	198.106.101.87 	 NTT America, Inc.
      FreeBSD 	Apache 	24-Jun-2010 	198.106.101.87 	 NTT America, Inc.
      FreeBSD 	Apache 	22-May-2010 	198.106.101.87 	 NTT America, Inc.
      Linux 	Apache/1.3.33 (Unix) mod_auth_passthrough/1.8 mod_log_bytes/1.2 mod_bwlimited/1.4 PHP/4.3.11 FrontPage/5.0.2.2635 mod_ssl/2.8.22 OpenSSL/0.9.7a 	16-Oct-2005 	66.225.255.107 	 Hosting Services, Inc.
    
    

<http://uptime.netcraft.com/up/graph?site=kaspersky.com++>

    
    
      OS  	    Server 	Last changed 	IP address 	Netblock Owner
      unknown 	nginx/0.8.27 	15-Oct-2010 	38.117.98.231 	 Performance Systems International Inc.
      unknown 	nginx/0.8.27 	5-Oct-2010 	38.117.98.231 	 Performance Systems International Inc.
      FreeBSD 	nginx/0.8.27 	4-Oct-2010 	195.27.181.10 	 Kaspersky Labs
      unknown 	nginx/0.8.27 	1-Oct-2010 	38.117.98.208 	 Performance Systems International Inc.
      FreeBSD 	nginx/0.8.27 	30-Sep-2010 	195.27.181.10 	 Kaspersky Labs
      unknown 	nginx/0.8.27 	14-Sep-2010 	62.213.110.141 	 Kaspersky Lab
      unknown 	nginx/0.8.15 	13-Sep-2010 	62.213.110.141 	 Kaspersky Lab
      FreeBSD 	nginx/0.8.15 	26-Jul-2010 	195.27.181.10 	 Kaspersky Labs
      FreeBSD 	nginx/0.8.15 	14-Jun-2010 	195.27.181.10 	 Kaspersky Labs
      FreeBSD 	nginx/0.8.15 	14-May-2010 	195.27.181.10 	 Kaspersky Labs

~~~
privacyguru
I believe the domain that was affected was "kasperskyusa.com"

------
fseek
Duplicated of this one I sent hours ago, but didn't get much love:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1807614>

------
kijinbear
It's not the first time they got hacked. IIRC a couple of years ago they
suffered an SQL injection attack which leaked their customers' names or
something.

------
2bHalfMad
I gotta say many people i know were easily fooled by the looks of that screen,
especially this female friend of mine who was panicing so badly after she saw
the screen and quickly clicked on it, and I wasn't even fast enough to stop
her.

